# Plow for a 2008 GMC Sierra 2500 HD (diesel)?



## MichiganMike (Sep 9, 2011)

Read some posts. Great site. Appreciate how the experienced guys are willing to help out. Maybe someone can help me with my question.

I have a 2008 GMC Sierra 2500 HD. It's a 3/4 ton diesel with a 6.5 ft bed. No factory plow package installed. I have some residential and small commercial contracts lined up and may move into bigger commercial jobs if all goes well...I ran an old Fisher plow about 20 years ago but haven't been in the game since and I know it's a whole new ballgame.

The Western dealer told me the only plow they could sell me was a mid-weight. Is that accurate? I know the diesel is a heavier engine, but could the weight be displaced by ballast to allow me to run a heavier Western Plow?

The local dealer sells Westerns and Snow Doggs. There' s a Meyer dealer an hour away, and I like what I've seen and heard initially about the Meyer plows, and I'd be willing to drive the hour for sales and service if the plow is worth it, but I'd love to open a can of worms and hear opinions about the Meyer vs. the Western.

Also, I'm in Alpena, MI, so if anyone knows of any other local brands available for me I'd be grateful for more options. Small town. Lotta the pros here are understandably tight lipped.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Go with the Boss v plow.


----------



## MichiganMike (Sep 9, 2011)

Grandview...Boss site says there's now plow that will fir my GAWR. Do you run over GAWR?


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

The dealer had my Fisher 8' HD installed before pickup and mine is an ECSB. I have not checked what the actual GAWR is for the front or if the plow is too heavy but they put it on with no questions and the warranty was never voided. I also saw 8.5 Fisher v-blades installed too with no issue.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

MichiganMike;1306121 said:


> Grandview...Boss site says there's now plow that will fir my GAWR. Do you run over GAWR?


Just tell them to put it on,that's what your paying them for.

http://www.easyautosales.com/new-cars/2011-GMC-Sierra-2500HD-Work-Truck-25598410.html


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

grandview;1306964 said:


> Just tell them to put it on,that's what your paying them for.
> 
> http://www.easyautosales.com/new-cars/2011-GMC-Sierra-2500HD-Work-Truck-25598410.html


I hope you don't recommend that plow, that's a 7'6" one.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

No,just an example.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I saw that ad earlier today when I was on autotrader.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Did you buy it?


----------



## MichiganMike (Sep 9, 2011)

thanks grandview and cet...7' 6" is too short for me...would barely clear the truck straight, let alone at an angle

the meyer dealer said they can install any plow i want and that they looked to make sure there was nothing form meyer that would limit my choices...just don't wanna drive an hour for service if needed


----------

